# 8 week old puppy has runny poo



## wannabe dogowner

I'm pretty certain I'm worrying over nothing but as a first time owner I'd just like to check with the more knowledgeable please
My puppy is 7.5 weeks old and has been here 3 days. Her poos have got very runny, having been normal when she first got her. Her diet is unchanged, she is eating with great enthusiasm,drinking,playing and seems alert and happy. Her tail never stops wagging!
I'm thinking its probably stress and plan to monitor it, getting vet involvement if any other symptoms arise. Am I right or should I be doing more?


----------



## rona

You are probably right about the stress. Are you still feeding the same quantities, as to much food can have this effect.
As she is so young, I wouldn't be leaving it long before getting the vet involved. A puppy can dehydrate very very quickly
When was the last worming?


----------



## wannabe dogowner

Thanks for the reply. Yes I'm weighing out her food as per breeders recommendations. The only other difference is the very slim chance that our Essex water is slightly different to that she is used to in Kent
Her worming is up to date. Last done at 6 weeks with drontal

As we are just getting used to each other, it makes it difficult to know what is 'normal' ie stroking her just now, I felt lumps behind her ears that I've not been aware of. In a human I'd say 'the glands are swollen' but my basic knowledge of dogs health could mean that this is usual and I'm inventing symptoms because I'm worried


----------



## chichi

wannabe dogowner said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes I'm weighing out her food as per breeders recommendations. The only other difference is the very slim chance that our Essex water is slightly different to that she is used to in Kent
> Her worming is up to date. Last done at 6 weeks with drontal
> 
> As we are just getting used to each other, it makes it difficult to know what is 'normal' ie stroking her just now, I felt lumps behind her ears that I've not been aware of. In a human I'd say 'the glands are swollen' but my basic knowledge of dogs health could mean that this is usual and I'm inventing symptoms because I'm worried


What breed is she? What food is she having? Has the poo been runny right from getting her or has it developed gradually?

Personally...any pup that young with runny poops should be checked by the vet imho. Have you asked the breeder for advice?

If she were one of my pups I would be asking for you to have her checked over...to have her temperature checked...etc.

It could very well be the change in water or stress but some probiotic paste and a bland diet will likely be needed to get the tummy back on track. However the vet should rule out illness first...as antibiotics may be needed alongside the paste and bland diet.


----------



## wannabe dogowner

She's a golden retreiver. Her poo was ok to start with but it's been gradually getting looser
Her breeder says take her to vets in morning if not ok by then which I will, but I'm being a bit pathetic I suppose and thinking should I/shouldn't I call tonight 

Sorry to be so errr 'needy'!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

wannabe dogowner said:


> I'm pretty certain I'm worrying over nothing but as a first time owner I'd just like to check with the more knowledgeable please
> My puppy is 7.5 weeks old and has been here 3 days. Her poos have got very runny, having been normal when she first got her. Her diet is unchanged, she is eating with great enthusiasm,drinking,playing and seems alert and happy. Her tail never stops wagging!
> I'm thinking its probably stress and plan to monitor it, getting vet involvement if any other symptoms arise. Am I right or should I be doing more?


Its not unusual for pups to become loose on leaving mum and littermates through the stress and relocation. However true diarrhoea is usually termed as very runny and loose and also very frequent and going a great deal more times then usually you would expect. So it depends if it is a matter of just loose motions or is it true diarrhoea. Its good that you are keeping her on the same food even if it isnt the greatest, as sudden abrubt changes especially on top of the move can cause loose motions too or even just on its own.

Usually if they are eating, drinking, bright, alert and active and interested in their surroundings and the loose motions are not very frequent then its nothing too much to worry about unless it gets worse is persistent or other symptoms appear,
Like depressed looking, lethargic uninterested in things and go off food and water and especially if vomiting starts too.

First sign of anything like the above or it really persists then she needs to get checked. Drinking is important too if they are loose as they may be losing a bit more body fluids then normal.


----------



## VickiGS

My 8wk old Labrador had runny poo to start with, the vet said its normal at a young age, especially as they are having jabs. Change of food can also cause this until they get used to it. He is now 9wks & 6 days, and occasionally has a runny poo. 

Keep fresh water out all the time, and try not to over feed. Sometimes, the treats can be too rich for them, if you are using treats?

My vet told me to Keep an eye on him and his poo. If its stilly runny within a week, or I find blood, then to take him in. But she said its usually perfectly normal because there's a lot of change happening and this can cause stress too.


----------



## wannabe dogowner

Thanks everyone.........blimey this puppy lark is stressful! Happily she was much better overnight, so it seems it may well be stress related which becomes worse throughout the day when she is more tired. Will carefully monitor her though and it will be straight to the vet if any other symptoms occur!


----------

